# LOVE my new Nail Grinder



## mydogspot (Mar 25, 2008)

I just got the ILLUMI-NAIL SPEED PET NAIL GRINDER from PetEdge and it's so much better than my dremel. I usually only order dog toys and training equipment for my business but this thing's great! Not much $$ either...bonus!

It's light weight, has a light on the end to illuminate the quicks and is really fast! It comes with all of the attachments that you could want.

In case anyone's interested, here it is - 
http://grooming.petedge.com/Master-...tegoryId=190&categoryId=191&subCategoryId=264


----------



## shell07 (May 20, 2007)

That sounds SO much easier than having to torment my dogs with the clippers-is it easier to use? Someone told me about the "peticure" filer/clipper..can't remember exactly what it IS..have you heard anything about it? I think it was probably an infomercial..thanks for the info on this, I am going to check it out!


----------



## mydogspot (Mar 25, 2008)

shell07 said:


> That sounds SO much easier than having to torment my dogs with the clippers-is it easier to use? Someone told me about the "peticure" filer/clipper..can't remember exactly what it IS..have you heard anything about it? I think it was probably an infomercial..thanks for the info on this, I am going to check it out!


It really is very easy to use but for myself, there was a bit of a learning curve. I was a bit nervous until I got used to exactly how to use a dremel and how to properly shape the nails. 
The risk of injury is so much less and my dogs tolerate it just fine (after I did the proper desensitizing).
I grind instead of clipping for all five of my dogs now. Even my tiny 1.5 lb. Chihuahua and my 17 year old Chihuahua, who used to HATE the clippers are fine with the grinder. I haven't used a clipper for over 4 years now.

Here's a link if you're interested in learning how to dremel instead of clipping..

http://homepages.udayton.edu/~merensjp/doberdawn/dremel/dremel.html


----------



## shell07 (May 20, 2007)

Holy cow that is A LOT of reading Thank you so much! I am going to read that and check out how to do it ..I just went in search of my dremel and found it--no turning back now I am wondering if the noise of the dremel makes the dogs nervous? How do you do the desensitizing? Is that info in that link as well?


----------



## mydogspot (Mar 25, 2008)

shell07 said:


> Holy cow that is A LOT of reading Thank you so much! I am going to read that and check out how to do it ..I just went in search of my dremel and found it--no turning back now I am wondering if the noise of the dremel makes the dogs nervous? How do you do the desensitizing? Is that info in that link as well?


I'm not sure if it's in the link...you're right, too much reading for me to check too but what I did was - 
One dog at a time:

First night - 
Took my dog into a smaller cozy room with a bag of treats and the dremel and gave a treat for simply sniffing the dremel. I ONLY gave a treat for smelling the dremel. Dremel was NOT turned on the first night.

Second night - 
Same room, lots of treats. I started off the same way as night one but after a few minutes I started to turn the dremel on (treat) turned it off (no treat), turned it on (treat) turned it off (no treat) Be very careful NOT to let your dogs nose get close to the dremel after the first night. Never let him investigate while it's running.

Third night - Started same as second night but with my dog in a side down position, or on my lap if it was one of my smaller dogs. This time I turned the dremel on, held paw (treat), turned the dremel off (no treat)....etc.

Forth night - Started same as third night with dog in side down (or on my lap with my smaller dogs) and holding the paw properly, seperating one nail, tap nail gently with dremel (treat) turn dremel off (no treat). I did one nail only this night. If you have a furry/fluffy dog, you may want to put a sock over his leg and poke a tiny hole in the end of the sock to expose only one nail and no fur while dremeling. Fur can get caught up in the dremel....very scarey for the dog and potentially dangerous!

Fifth night - you are likely ready to do at least one nail, maybe two or three....don't rush. If your dog gets nervous, end on a positive note by going back one step.

The desensitizing is well worth the time and effort. All of my dogs lay still while I dremel, some fall asleep.....I'm half expecting them to tip me when I'm 
done now...DIVA'S!


----------



## shell07 (May 20, 2007)

Ok, I get the desensitizing now..good idea too-especially spacing it out over a few days-and the sock idea sounds good since my Yorkie does have the longer hair on his paws and I hadn't thought about that getting tangled around the tool-thank you They just got groomed a month ago, so I will wait a bit before I start the whole process. Thanks again for all the info!!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

I agree -- nail grinders are awesome! I just bought a dremel and was successful in getting my dog to relax with it in just a few short sessions over the course of a week (tons of treats helped!). Any my dog is a major pain when it comes to any grooming activity, so this was a huge victory for us. I'll never have her nails clipped again -- the grinding is so much safer.


----------



## meg&bernie (Mar 24, 2008)

mydogspot said:


> It really is very easy to use but for myself, there was a bit of a learning curve. I was a bit nervous until I got used to exactly how to use a dremel and how to properly shape the nails.
> The risk of injury is so much less and my dogs tolerate it just fine (after I did the proper desensitizing).
> I grind instead of clipping for all five of my dogs now. Even my tiny 1.5 lb. Chihuahua and my 17 year old Chihuahua, who used to HATE the clippers are fine with the grinder. I haven't used a clipper for over 4 years now.
> 
> ...


Wow, did I read this right? Your 17 year old chihuahua?!! And of course, not to forget your little 1.5 chihuahua. I need to see pictures!! I bet they are so adorable.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow, grinding nails on five dogs! Eight years of nail grinding here. Only two dogs though! I love my Dremel but wish it would die so I have a good excuse to buy the new Peticure tool. I want that shield thingy! I have ground to the quick but luckily it was the dog that had never been clipped and he was just sort of surprised I would do such a thing and didn't get upset. Yes, be careful of long hair, Maxwell doesn't like having the Dremel tangled in his tail. Since I use a cordless grinder it just stalls when tangled. The sock thing didn't work, that tail of his is a much bigger target for the spinning drum.


----------

